# K-Cup Creator Regrets



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These things have taken off like like no one could predict. Now they are causing a huge problem that seems unstoppable. Do you have one? What are your thoughts and opinion?

[h=1]K-Cup creator John Sylvan regrets inventing Keurig coffee pod system[/h]
[h=3]'I don't know why people have them in their house,' K-Cup inventor says of his device[/h]
[video=youtube;I-O4oTD8jWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-O4oTD8jWM[/video]

he man who invented the K-Cup coffee pod almost 20 years ago says he regrets doing so, and he can't understand the popularity of the products that critics decry as an environmental catastrophe.
John Sylvan worked at Keurig in the 1990s when he devised a simple product that could create a small mug of coffee out of a plastic pod. Originally aiming it at office workers, Sylvan said he thought the product might have some limited appeal to people who would normally go Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts or other coffee chains in the morning, because now they could get a cup of coffee at work that was cheaper, faster, and no fuss.


*Kill the K-Cup video aims to take down coffee pods*
LISTEN: 'I don't have one,' K-Cup inventor says 
"That would make it environmentally neutral, because you wouldn't have those Starbucks cups [everywhere]," Sylvan told the CBC's As It Happens in an interview. "The first market was the office coffee service market," he said, adding he is "absolutely mystified" by his product's popularity in homes.
[h=2]Billions of pods a year[/h]Popularity doesn't begin to describe it, as the K-Cup's status is closer to ubiquity. Keurig Green Mountain's annual revenues have climbed to almost $5 billion, up more than five-fold in five years, largely on the back of selling billions of K-Cups every year. 
Keurig dominates what's come to be a large and growing market. Research firm NPD Group recently estimated that about 40 per cent of Canadian homes have a single-serving coffee machine, and Canadians spent $95 million on them last year.
According to a wildly popular ad campaign against the product earlier this year, there are so many discarded K-Cups that if you lined them up it would be enough to circle the earth more than 10 times — and that's just from one year's worth of coffee pods.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Not a k-cup, but a tassimo.
makes a great cup of coffee.
Works in our house because I'm the only person that drinks coffee, so making a pot seems pointless.
im not impressed with the durability of the machines however.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The big coffee suppliers love them. The price of coffee in pods is as much as 20 times that of the same coffee sold by the pound. They also have a problem with pods sitting around for a long time and the coffee going stale. With vacuum packed bags the problem of stale coffee is not so bad. And yes the number one problem is the amount of plastic used once and then discarded. Can you tell I'm not a fan  I'm very spoiled. My wife works for a coffee distributor that specializes in small batch roasted coffee. I never have to drink coffee that was roasted more than a couple of weeks ago and I get my pick of exotic coffees.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't have one,probably never will .
I'm the lone coffee drinker here too .

I just use one of these.










The filter and the grounds go into the compost heap,no garbage .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know people with these or one of the similar brands.
And they make a cup of coffee before going out & therefore don't stop at Starbucks or Timmy's thus saving their money and also not getting more cups--so in the words of K Cup creator John Sylvan, "That would make it environmentally neutral."
It all depends on how they're used.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You can get the baskets that hold loose coffee in them, so you can use them without using the pods.

Yes, in pod form, the coffee runs around $50 a pound.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I have one for when company comes a-calling, but when it's just me, I use a french press. No fuss, and no waste because my girlfriend uses spent coffee grounds to make exfoliating scrub.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a Keurig but it just comes out for special occasions. When it's just me it's the $5.99 on special Maxwell House can and I'll make a few cups at a time. I drink a lot of coffee but I'm not a connoisseur - I don't mind nuking it hours later. As long as it's black and warm it's good for me. A buck a cup is just poor economics.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> You can get the baskets that hold loose coffee in them, so you can use them without using the pods.
> 
> Yes, in pod form, the coffee runs around $50 a pound.


They got around that recently. The new machines have a code reader or something of that sort that reads the markings on the top of the pod. If the code is not their, the machine doesn't work. One of my associates bought up a bunch of the old ones they had on sale at Staples in December. He said that was the end of them in our area.

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor said:


> I have one for when company comes a-calling, but when it's just me, I use a french press. No fuss, and no waste because my girlfriend uses spent coffee grounds to make exfoliating scrub.


If that is the "Bodum", we used to have one of those too but of course you need to boil the water and let the coffee sit for a bit. If you like your coffee really hot, the coffee is cooled off somewhat by the time it is ready. They are a good idea, though, IMHO.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I like strong coffee so when we had one at work I had to do two 6 oz brews of espresso per mug. It was a convenient way to do office coffee though. Everyone would just order and pay for their own favouriote K-Cups from the supplier.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I use the keurigs but I bought the refillable k cups, we got the new one and it won't read it but I take a bar code for the new k cups and tape it to the top of my refillable one and it bypasses it. I love them for the convience of a single cup but hate the extra waste they create.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> If that is the "Bodum", we used to have one of those too but of course you need to boil the water and let the coffee sit for a bit. If you like your coffee really hot, the coffee is cooled off somewhat by the time it is ready. They are a good idea, though, IMHO.


It's the same thing as a Bodum, more or less. Mine is a stovetop-safe Pyrex one, so I can boil the water in mine and brew it hot instead of having to kettle-boil it then wait for it to brew and cool. I drink my coffee strong and black, so it takes most of the drive to work before it's cool enough for me to drink.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I got a keurig as a present a few years ago, not sure why though. Both the wife and I dont drink coffee and the family member that bought it knows that...

Its ok for when we have company but I still hate it. Hate the waste/plastic pollution. It takes up too much space on the bar and seldom gets used....hmmm... kijiji!

And miraculously we ended up with a tassimo as well. I think people just look for trendy gifts and look past the fact that we dont drink coffee.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Taylor said:


> It's the same thing as a Bodum, more or less. Mine is a stovetop-safe Pyrex one, so I can boil the water in mine and brew it hot instead of having to kettle-boil it then wait for it to brew and cool. I drink my coffee strong and black, so it takes most of the drive to work before it's cool enough for me to drink.


I didn't know they made a stove-top one. That is a good idea and a better design that the others.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't know they made a stove-top one. That is a good idea and a better design that the others.


I'm not sure it's actually DESIGNED for stovetop, but it's pyrex glass, and it hasn't exploded yet.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't have a K-Cup, no Bodum, no kuerigs, nopeI take mine straight from the bottle Canadian Club on ice,works for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What's more wasteful, tossing out a couple of plastic cups every day or dumping a half a pot of coffee down the drain a couple of times a day?

I love the Keurig machines. Best coffee I've ever had in my office and home.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Environmentally speaking...a couple of plastic cups is more wasteful.

Wife got me a Tassimo a couple years back. Loved it...for a while. Then I started thinking about how much more it was actually costing me than brewing a pot. Then it just decided to stop working after less than a year. Really wasn't that upset.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Environmentally speaking...a couple of plastic cups is more wasteful.
> 
> Wife got me a Tassimo a couple years back. Loved it...for a while. Then I started thinking about how much more it was actually costing me than brewing a pot. Then it just decided to stop working after less than a year. Really wasn't that upset.


Financially I think I was wasting more the old way and the coffee was never as good.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Financially I think I was wasting more the old way and the coffee was never as good.


A 900 gram tin of Maxwell House is the equivalent of 150 k-cups and can be had on sale for less than 6 bucks. There is absolutely no financial comparison.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Pods require plastic of undetermined recyclability, as well as packaging tailored to stacking them neatly. I will freely admit that I can end up using precious potable water to clean my French press at home or at work. But at least the coffee grounds are organic waste. I mean, it would also be easier and seemingly use less water to simply put on a new pair of underwear every day, rather than do laundry, but.....

There are pod machines at work here, but I like a slightly oversized mug of brew, and the pods don't seem to hold enough grounds to do right by me. The observation that it can cool off while brewing IS accurate, but then that's what 25 seconds in the microwave is intended to correct for. I can see where pod machines are useful for people who are hopeless when it comes to making a decent cup of coffee, and ultra-convenient for waiting rooms at the dentist or Mr. Lube. But apart from those sorts of circumstances, there is little excuse for creating more garbage than one needs to.

Incidentally, used coffee grounds can make a nice bit of traction for wheels or feet, when scattered on the ice. Probably make your lawn smell nicer than salt does, come the spring.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a kureig as well. Never was impressed with the coffee, the drip machines were better. 
I have a small 5 cup dropper on my toolbox at work, I spend less on coffee than the guy 3 boxes/bays over who uses a pod machine. With out wasting coffee either. 

Personally I thought the best solution for one cup coffee was the drip filter cup lid you poured water through directly on the cup.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

People are throwing their money into a well buying these things. My wife and I have a Hamilton Beach 40 cup canister percolator, the kind you find in board rooms and offices. We fill it up with water before we go to bed, pop a cup of Folgers Classic Roast in the hopper and the first one up plugs it in. By the end of the day it's totally empty. And if we want something fancy, I just add a dash of cinnamon in the hopper, or put a tsp of vanilla in the water.

The coffee is cheap to make and available anytime we want it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've thought about getting a Kureig coffee maker but I couldn't justify the extra cost, plastic waste and the facts that it never really makes coffee as strong as I like and that it gets cold so quickly (adding the extra step of nuking it also seems to eliminate the convenience factor).

I usually only drink 2 cups of hi-test in the morning. That's about a 7 cup measure of water according to the marks on the pot (whaaaat???) for 4 rounded teaspoons of finely ground, tamped down espresso which equals about 2 1/2 cafeteria sized mugs.

I go through one small $8.00 tin of coffee per week. The last coffeemaker I bought was in 1995 for $30 and the previous one was the same some time in the early 80s.

I see no reason to change those habits.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

dont have a keurig, never will, I personally feel the coffee it makes is garbage compared to a good drip coffee or french press.

we have keurigs at work and other fancy machines. the coffee just isn't as good as traditional methods imho.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Somebody gave us a keurig as a present a while back. We still use an old drip machine to make coffee every morning. The only time the keurig gets used is when the wife makes tea with it. I guess it works really well for tea. 

oint of intrest: Starbucks has its lowest sales/profit in Canada.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

First time I saw one of these things my initial comment was, "what a freaking waste. where is all this plastic going?" Turns out my gut reaction was right.

Man, I remember when people were concerned about disposable coffee filters (paper) and everyone switched to reusable ones. Now this?

The simple fact is people are lazy. The solution to it is to tax the crap our of these "pods" so that people give them up. The argument, "but I would be going to Starbucks instead" is a deflection based upon the same laziness. Really, how hard is it to make a freaking cup of coffee?!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

blam said:


> dont have a keurig, never will, I personally feel the coffee it makes is garbage compared to a good drip coffee or french press.
> 
> we have keurigs at work and other fancy machines. the coffee just isn't as good as traditional methods imho.


Oh it probably makes a damn fine cup of coffee. But that assumes that the quantity of ground beans in the pod is appropriate to the size of cup you intend to use it with. If your preferred vessel has the wrong specs, you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> The simple fact is people are lazy. The solution to it is to tax the crap our of these "pods" so that people give them up. The argument, "but I would be going to Starbucks instead" is a deflection based upon the same laziness. Really, how hard is it to make a freaking cup of coffee?!


So, are you saying coffee shops, restaurants, bars etc shouldn't be in business because anyone can make themselves a coffee, sandwich, or twist a cap off a bottle of beer? while we're at it, any able bodied male person should be able to change their own oil and wash their car and paint their own rooms as well. And yet how many ppl do?
But youre not wrong, we are a pampered society...but it isn't just limited to coffee or some form of austerity, and I bet we're all guilty of it in some form or another.
TBH, considering where coffee comes from and what it takes to get here, we probably shouldn't be drinking it at all. its not like any of us truly need it.

But I do think all the tim hortons, mcdonalds etc cups scattered by the roadside seemingly everywhere I go in this province is a pretty off-putting.

I do think my tassimo makes a superior cup of coffee to my drip machine, or any muddy French press ive ever used. Im not happy about the plastic involved, but as I say, im the only one in my house that uses it, and it isn't even every day, so I splurge. Ultimately, I think the responsibility needs to fall on manufacturers and municipalities to work together to ensure that plastic in the market place is being recycled to its highest degree. TBH the coffee discs in my garbage are a tiny proportion of the overall....bigger issues with packaging ie blister packs, Styrofoam, etc.
I stopped using plastic razor blade cartridges and chemical loaded aerosol foam creams long ago, so hopefully that compensates for the coffee discs


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm told there ARE re-usable/refillable pods. Anybody here use them?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I'm told there ARE re-usable/refillable pods. Anybody here use them?


ya, for the keurig, there are...you could even get them from the Dollar Store.
But, last year, in an attempt to protect its "intellectual property", keurig revised all their new machines to use a code on the cups specific to them, so that knockoffs and reusable ones wont work.
Im sure by now someone will have cracked it and is prob selling stickers or something on ebay, lol.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The corporate mentality continues to astound me. Intellectual property? Its a freakin' mesh basket!!!! Any idiot could figure that one out. Even a tissue will work in a pinch. Are they gonna sue tissue companies for patent infringement next??? Sheesh...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> A 900 gram tin of Maxwell House is the equivalent of 150 k-cups and can be had on sale for less than 6 bucks. There is absolutely no financial comparison.



Maybe.

All I know is, I was throwing out much more than I was drinking.

And, the coffee I like seems to cost a lot more than Maxwell House.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2015)

allthumbs56 said:


> A 900 gram tin of Maxwell House is the equivalent of 150 k-cups and can be had on sale for less than 6 bucks. There is absolutely no financial comparison.


There are some *serious* moral quandaries behind that 900 gram of $6 Maxwell House coffee. Like: how the people who helped put that coffee in that tin made no money from it.

It also tastes like poo too. 

My wife likes the Keurig, but we've used reusable cups since we got it and she just puts fresh ground in those. Works for her. For a single-serve coffee device you can't really beat it. When I'm home I make Aeropress coffee.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Milkman said:


> All I know is, I was throwing out much more than I was drinking.


So why make that much ?

I mean if you are regularly throwing out a half a pot of coffee,why would you continue to make a full pot ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> It also tastes like poo too.


Isn't there some high-end coffee that actually IS poo? Stuff that went through a cat and came out the other side? If we are to believe the hype, tasting like poo may just be praise.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Kopi Luwak, or Civet coffee...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I like your style nkjanssen


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bubb said:


> So why make that much ?
> 
> I mean if you are regularly throwing out a half a pot of coffee,why would you continue to make a full pot ?



We tried making one or two cups with pretty much every drip machine we ever had. Always tasted like bum sauce.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Diablo said:


> So, are you saying coffee shops, restaurants, bars etc shouldn't be in business because anyone can make themselves a coffee, sandwich, or twist a cap off a bottle of beer? while we're at it, any able bodied male person should be able to change their own oil and wash their car and paint their own rooms as well. And yet how many ppl do?


Not at all, this is a slippery slope fallacy. 

Claiming "I would go to Starbucks anyway" as a justification for using an environmentally damaging and non-recyclable product, when other perfectly fine methods exist, is much different than saying some types of stores shouldn't exist. This is all about being too lazy to prepare a morning coffee in a sustainable way.

The company's strategy to kill refillable pods tells you everything you need to know; this entire issue is about cash, profit, and laziness trumping a very reasonable concern for a damaging, global wide, daily practice.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> The company's strategy to kill refillable pods tells you everything you need to know;_* this entire issue is about cash, profit, and laziness trumping a very reasonable concern for a damaging, global wide, daily practice.*_


In your post you just described pretty much all of the global commercial system. Profits come first and the heck with the health and welfare of people, animals and the planet.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

We had a k-cup machine but I got tired of it pretty fast once I realized how much waste there was. Throwing those used K-cups everyday just seemed so wasteful. So I did some research and got lucky on Craigslist and bought a brand new Delonghi automatic espresso/cappuccino maker. Now I make my own Americanos at home with good beans and have cut my Starbucks consumption by at least 75% (which in itself paid for the machine). Great coffee and all the waste is organic.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> They got around that recently. The new machines have a code reader or something of that sort that reads the markings on the top of the pod. If the code is not their, the machine doesn't work. One of my associates bought up a bunch of the old ones they had on sale at Staples in December. He said that was the end of them in our area.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



For once I have a solution:

The bar code tops can be removed and taped to the top of any coffee, so they can be used on whatever machine. My wife actually knows the exact way to do it, if you interested, I can get you or whoever the step by step.

I own a bodum 'french press' that is in a "to go" style. Add the water (never boiling), press it and head out the door. It's insulated, so it'll be hot when ready.

Coffee is one thing I know quite well. my mother has roasted beans for a proper turkish coffee all my life. I also roast in my garage - when it's not too cold.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

These machines have always been a bit silly to me (mostly from a cost perspective), but I see the appeal - saves people from getting the tips of their fingers all coffee groundy.

We got one as a gift that is about as pimp as they come - and it couldn't make coffee for shit. My wife got the exact one they use at her work, and it works well.

I used to have a nice little single cup machine with a reusable filter. In my opinion, people should switch to that and just buy a better coffee bean.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> For once I have a solution:
> 
> _*The bar code tops can be removed and taped to the top of any coffee, so they can be used on whatever machine.*_ My wife actually knows the exact way to do it, if you interested, I can get you or whoever the step by step.
> 
> ...


I wondered if you could get around the bar code thing that way. 

That bodum is a good idea. Even for at home. Sometimes my coffee gets cold when I'm working in my office and forget about it while I'm working.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I wondered if you could get around the bar code thing that way.
> 
> That bodum is a good idea. Even for at home. Sometimes my coffee gets cold when I'm working in my office and forget about it while I'm working.


Cold coffee at home or at work or in the shop.....cheap. Coffee slushi or what ever they call those things.....expensive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Isn't there some high-end coffee that actually IS poo? Stuff that went through a cat and came out the other side? If we are to believe the hype, tasting like poo may just be praise.


There is! There was a Jay Ingram Discovery channel show where they got a 1/2 pound of the stuff and did some chemical analysis on it. It was inconclusive that there was something specific about it that was better. I'll try and dig it up...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Not at all, this is a slippery slope fallacy.
> 
> Claiming "I would go to Starbucks anyway" as a justification for using an environmentally damaging and non-recyclable product, when other perfectly fine methods exist, is much different than saying some types of stores shouldn't exist. This is all about being too lazy to prepare a morning coffee in a sustainable way.
> 
> The company's strategy to kill refillable pods tells you everything you need to know; this entire issue is about cash, profit, and laziness trumping a very reasonable concern for a damaging, global wide, daily practice.


No, it isn't, they were perfectly reasonable analogies, but if you choose to be dismissive, that's your own ignorance.
the only "fallacy" here is the ridiculous notion that a cup of coffee of is somehow at the apex of a "slippery slope" of luxury, frivolity, "laziness", and environmental disregard.
Its a cup of coffee....geez...maybe im a bourgeoisie or youre a monk in abject poverty, but I don't see the big deal, or why youd want to make judgements on someones character over it just because they have more discerning tastes or value their time more than you.

- - - Updated - - -



iaresee said:


> There is! There was a Jay Ingram Discovery channel show where they got a 1/2 pound of the stuff and did some chemical analysis on it. It was inconclusive that there was something specific about it that was better. I'll try and dig it up...


do you mean the coffee beans that the monkeys pooped? Kopi Luwak.
Then they upped the ante by passing it through elephants instead.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/15/elephant-dung-coffee-black-ivory_n_1968096.html
I'll pass.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Milkman said:


> We tried making one or two cups with pretty much every drip machine we ever had. Always tasted like bum sauce.


Weird. I make a cup at a time in my machine and it tastes no different than a full pot. Weekends I'll do a full pot just Cuz and weekdays I'll do a travel mug (12-16oz) for my drive to work. 

More commonly I just keep a 12 cup French press at the office and use that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those animals eating the coffee beans are actually cats, a civet...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civet_cat

I added a link earlier in this thread about that coffee.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a Nespresso machine it makes great espresso etc but I got sick of buying those damn cups too

have a couple bags of good Colombian coffee in the freezer, been using an oldstyle camp stovetop percolator but it makes a lot

that french-press to go sounds interesting, does anyone have a link? I'll look for one

thx


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I wondered if you could get around the bar code thing that way.
> 
> That bodum is a good idea. Even for at home. Sometimes my coffee gets cold when I'm working in my office and forget about it while I'm working.


Getting around that bar code thing is exactly what I'm saying. It works 100%. Let me know if you need the deets.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Getting around that bar code thing is exactly what I'm saying. It works 100%. Let me know if you need the deets.


Thanks, I'll ask my friends that have one. (I think they are crazy for buying them but that's their choice).


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I mentioned this earlier in the thread. I just tape the top from a new k cup to my refillable one and it works perfect, no real magic to it.



adcandour said:


> Getting around that bar code thing is exactly what I'm saying. It works 100%. Let me know if you need the deets.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For us, it takes less time to make a pot of coffee at home than it does to hit a shop. Moulinex machine, reusable filter, unmetered tap water, and beans from wherever, or Nabob or Folgers pre-ground. I don't like additives or flavours in my coffee. I have relatives with the K cup machines and I haven't much cared for the results, never mind that I can't understand their acceptance of the waste when they are otherwise not like that...addictions makes people do contradictory things.

Those plastic Folgers cans with the built in handle grip make good parts containers for the shop and shed.

Good beans here: http://coastalcoffeecompany.ca which we enjoy regularly.

Checked the supply and found these: www.laschicasdelcafe.com and www.chocosoltraders.com which we haven't tried yet. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/20150307_094537_zpsmy8hjkx6.jpg
This is one of about 8 or 10 coffee makers we have. This is my shop one. It makes regular, plain jane coffee, has a toaster oven and will boil 4 eggs if you want. Probably will boil other things too, not sure. We also have an older Kurig with 12 boxes of different coffees and 2 of hot chocolate, a Sun Cafe that uses something that looks like a coffee tea bag....they're roasted and packed in Cow Town, a 12 cup Mr. Coffee, a 4 cup Mr. Coffee, 4 12 volt 2 cup ones and 3 enamel on the stove percs. There is also an unopened container of Nescafe instant coffee that will make 260 cups of coffee. Got that with some 8 tracks, records and an old Radio Shack stereo set at a yard sale held by a Calgary Flames player's folks. 
Most of the time we drink Folgers Classic Roast and as Mooh says, the containers come in handy. The wife puts used Kurig pods in them and when they get filled they get tossed. I have the carb off the '81 soaking in 2. The 1 cup makers are usually used on the week ends and when we have company or when the grand daughters are here. They make me coffee and themselves hot chocolate. Other than that it's the big Mr. Coffee....a cup for me and a cup and a half for the wife and the rest in my travel mug work days. Nothing tossed. The coffee is hot, black and strong. If you have it in a clear cup and can see through it easily then it's too weak.
To me the purpose of a coffee maker is to get coffee into a cup and then into me. No need for fancy, expensive coffee's. If I want that I'll make camp coffee.
(If you can still buy them) 1 lb green beans in a 4 quart cast iron dutch oven, over low heat until very dark.....keep covered and stir gently with a wooden spoon every once in a while (your nose will tell you when they are done). When the dutch oven is cool to the touch roughly crush the beans with something wood. Add 4 quarts of water, put the lid back on and put back on the heat to simmer. The longer it simmers the better. When you take a cup of coffee out add a cup of water. Done right you should be able to get a few days of coffee. It takes a while to get it right because you're going by sense of smell and taste. If it simmers slowly it "ages" and the grounds stay at the bottom.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just bought a new coffee maker. Too bad I didn't know about one like you have. I would have bought that one. It's a great idea having the toaster oven built in.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I just bought a new coffee maker. Too bad I didn't know about one like you have. I would have bought that one. It's a great idea having the toaster oven built in.


There's atleast 2 types...ones like mine and ones with a griddle on top so you could fry bacon and eggs. That's what I was looking for when I found this one at a yard sale for $1.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> There's atleast 2 types...ones like mine and ones with a griddle on top so you could fry bacon and eggs. That's what I was looking for when I found this one at a yard sale for $1.


You didn't buy it, you stole it! That was a super deal for sure. 

I just looked them up on Amazon and there are all kinds of them for sale and I never knew they existed until today.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> I make my coffee with one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Value Village in town here has one of those fancy coffee pots. $20.99. They can keep it.


----------

